# Breathtaking photos



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for posting this! Those photos are truly mesmerizing.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What a wonderful gallery of photos!!! Just brilliant...thanks for posting this....


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful photos !


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

rik said:


> Beautiful photos !


Love your picture! How did you do it?


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Wendy427 said:


> I thought I'd post this link here since the photographer shares her photographic technique:
> 
> Russian Mother Takes Magical Pictures of Her Two Kids With Animals On Her Farm | Bored Panda


I had seen these before on Pinterest. They are amazing.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice! Saw this thread a while back but wanted to included my boys (Tucker) idea of breathtaking as he loved his foxes. This man spent ten years out and about and really thankful a fox gave him this opportunity. Remarkable and a "breathtaking" chance of being there.

The Fox - Parker Rice Imaging


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I've seen these circulating the internet recently. They're beautiful.


----------



## bethany725 (Jan 29, 2014)

These are wonderful! Thanks so much for posting... Amazing to see.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

These pictures are inspiring! Beautiful!


----------



## LovemyboyCasey (Jul 2, 2014)

*How do I Upload?*

When I post a thread or a reply to a thread I'm pressing the attachments button next to the smiley face but when I choose a file to upload and I press upload I gave it like 10 min and it still hadn't uploaded. Am I doing something wrong? I am currently using a Mac if that makes a difference.


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

Stunning photography! Thanks for sharing.


----------

